# Bored?



## SketchUp Guru (1 Oct 2007)

If you are, here's a SketchUp quickie for you. The video part of it is less than two minutes so it won't keep you out of trouble all evening but maybe it's a start. 




Bow Front Cabinet


----------



## RobertMP (1 Oct 2007)

Not bored but I took a look anyway!

The video lost me within the first 10 seconds....then I read the accompanying text and it all made sense 

I'd image making a curved door was quite difficult. A door with a parabolic curve though!! I suppose the customer is always right


----------



## tim (1 Oct 2007)

Dave

Great stuff - I can understand why you compressed it to a minute but it does make it a little bit hard to do anything other than say 'thats impressive' ie I find it too fast to actually follow in a way that makes me feel I can replicate it. Is there any chance of seeing an uncompressed version or is it enormous?

Thanks anyway for doing it.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Oct 2007)

Robert, I'm glad the text explained the video well enough to understand.

The parabolic arc for the front seems odd but it's closer to the curve you would get if you bend a thin batten around three points--the center and the ends.

Tim, my apologies. I wasn't looking for 'impressive', I was hoping for 'Aha!" Evidently I failed at that.  Back to the drawing board.

As to the uncompressed version, it doesn't exist yet. I've tried about a dozen times but between interuptions from the dog, the son, the telephone, etc. I haven't been able to get it completed. I'll keep trying.

Sorry gang.


----------



## tim (1 Oct 2007)

Dave

Sorry - I know you weren't looking to impress  - I just think that my 'Aha' process runs at a slightly slower rate of show and tell than in the vid. The others you have done are either slightly slower or simpler processes.

Cheers

Tim


----------

